# Mama rat and her three pups with cage and equipment, Jax. FL



## DonahoosRatties (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a mama and her three babies (all females, currently around 5 weeks old) that are needing a new home. I recently moved and can only afford to keep my two males. They have a full cage with water bottle, wheel (small..), one big house, one small house, and a little tree. The cage is homemade from two plastic storage bins and has worked great over the last year for mama rat (I call her Spice..). They have a little wire hallway connecting the two cages. One bin lid has wire attached to the top while the other is currently solid but could very easily be made to match the other. I would love my girls to go to a loving home. If you are interested or know anyone, I can be reached at 904-955-4539. My name is Ky (pronounced Ki). Please don't hesitate to call or text if interested at anytime. Thanks!


----------

